# Glazing , Stenciling , Graining, Plaster, in a Cool House



## michael tust

An ongoing Project for Laura and I ... 
We have been working on this for a while and love working here. Laura has basically Glazed Most of The Whole House by Herself.
The Wall Finish as you can see,is a Very Subtle Glaze that Enhances All of the Beautiful Touches in Our Clients Home. With Solid Walnut Trim Throughout ... Arched and Oval Windows ( trim) ...Solid Walnut Floors... Inlaid with Marble in areas...Awesome Light Fixtures.. Marble Kitchen Island... Marble in Bathrooms... Especially the Cool Powder Room Shower That Lights the Marble From Behind... ( of course better in person ) . Foyer Chandelier ... Wow... Down to the Hand Made Drawer Pulls from France.. To The incredible Hand Rails that were Created by Wayne. ... And on and on.
What a treat to be part of this. When we were called out to look at this,the walls were already painted,and the painters attempted to do some Faux Finish samples on the wall... Not quite what the Homeowners Visioned... The wife is an Artist and was able to describe the Desired Finish they were interested in. Makes things much easier. Anyways, the challenge for Laura was to have the Gray like a true Gray... Yet keeping Warm to Work with the Walnut Trim / Floor(s). And using the Existing Basecoat Color !
Done on The First Shot !!!!! A bit unusual ,as it can take a few ,or many samples to nail it... Tricky Lighting Etc.
Laura was also able to use the Existing Basecoat Color in the Master... That was a Two Color Glaze,applied Simultaneously.
Nailed in Two Attempts ! 
I Grained some Baseboards to Match the Walnut Trim in the Dinning Room..( post that later ) Also Plaster in The Husbands Bathroom ... ( post later )
We are going to Create a Cool Finish on these Awesome Handrails ...and a Stenciled Ceiling in the Living Room .. Soon.
Here's some pics to Start.

Michael Tust
Laura Tust


----------



## michael tust




----------



## michael tust

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust




----------



## michael tust

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Michael Tust


----------



## AngieM

Wow! That's a beautiful house. You're lucky to be the ones who get to make it even more beautiful. I'm jealous 😊


----------



## four2knapp

Very nice! What finish are you putting on the metal work on the stairs? Is that rust ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

AngieM said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful house. You're lucky to be the ones who get to make it even more beautiful. I'm jealous 😊


Me too!


----------



## michael tust

AngieM said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful house. You're lucky to be the ones who get to make it even more beautiful. I'm jealous 😊



Thanks Angie,

They have Very Good Taste in Everything they Choose. Well thought out in Every Detail. I'm also going to post What The Original Painter did to the Rail.... It wasn't good. It was two pieces that was welded in place,and was supposed to be Painted with a Decorative Finish. Instead ,it was Two completely different colors... When pointed out to him, he brought some Spray Cans and proceeded to Spray the Rails.... No Tarps... Or Any Kind of Protection for the Interior of The House... All Throughout the house went the Overspray... In Every Room... All over the Newly Glazed Walls that Laura just did.... Then he Scrubbed off his mess over the walls... Yes he was Fired... Laura was able to touch up the wall areas satisfactory . I'll be posting that one..


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

four2knapp said:


> Very nice! What finish are you putting on the metal work on the stairs? Is that rust ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !

We put on an Red Oxide Primer... ( I think ). Then a Low Sheen Black.... Just to get them by for a Party they were having in a day or two later... The House is by the Water and its Foggy and Damp quite a bit. Then we'll create some samples and see what happens..


Michael Tust


----------



## 007 Dave

Man, very time consuming. I'm impressed. Awesome job.


----------



## michael tust

007 Dave said:


> Man, very time consuming. I'm impressed. Awesome job.



Thank You Dave!


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Some Leaded Glass.... 

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Master Bath....


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

Did some of the pictures disappear?

Beautiful home,beautiful work.


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Did some of the pictures disappear?
> 
> Beautiful home,beautiful work.



Thanks !

Before pics?

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Nice Entry Floor... Finished Basic Stencil... Niche Marble Complete... ( another repair when the Marble Person Caulked it ! )

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Some of the Damaged Areas..
Touched up Fairly well... ( you never really know how well damaged areas may turn out )


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

We'll Laura Glazed The Living Room Ceiling... ( I'll find out the Color( s ) we installed The Medello... ( probably spelled that wrong ) 15 pieces in all ... I'd rather do a Hand Painted Ceiling... Got it up there a Bit Wonky.... but we're good at fixing things.. ( Hardly A Brag ) Yesterday she started to straighten out the Design , and clean up things a bit... today she is applying a Metalic or / and a Darker Color... Then she will be Applying Aluminum Leaf to Certain Areas. So here's some of The Progress... At least We Measured Right... The Stencil Wieghed 15 Pounds,and was almost $2000.... most of the Wrinkles are a Non Issue.... 
I think it will look cool when finished... Laura's a Great Colorist 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Trying to post more pictures of this project..... I must be doing something wrong. 


























Seeing if this works

Michael Tust


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael tust

I think that worked...
If so, here is the Finished Ceiling that I have yet to see....












View attachment 1


Michael Tust


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael tust

This is their Stained Glass Door for the Pantry...
Beautiful in Person ! The Glass Artist that did this , also did the Leaded Glass Windows.

Michael Tust






View attachment 1

This is a different app then I have used in the past so I'm posting this pic using the Two different sizes ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beatjunkie

Quite nice!


----------

